

Cellauto.js – a library for creating cellular automata simulations in JavaScript - bemmu
http://sanojian.github.io/cellauto/

======
johnhenry
This is similar to:
[http://rileyjshaw.com/terra/](http://rileyjshaw.com/terra/)

~~~
rileyjshaw
Love the examples on this page!

As the author of Terra, I'm surprised to see how similar the API for cellauto
is... and by that I mean it's nearly identical :-P sanojian, were you aware of
Terra while writing this?

~~~
sanojian
Hi yes, I need to attribute to you in some way. I did look at terra.js before
writing cellauto.js and used some of your excellent API ideas. I will put you
in the README.md with a link to terra. Is there anywhere else you want to be
attributed?

~~~
rileyjshaw
Cool, thanks! Happy to have helped out. A little section on the site under
About and on the README should be fine :)

~~~
sanojian
Done and done. Let me know if you want it anywhere else and thanks for writing
terra! :-)

~~~
johnhenry
Impressive work everyone! At first glance, its hard to tell the libraries
apart, but I have noticed some subtle differences. I wonder if, as authors,
either of you would be willing to elaborate further?

------
jslakro
Make me to remember a game from Cactus, Dear Agent!
[http://cactusquid.blogspot.com/2010_10_01_archive.html?m=1](http://cactusquid.blogspot.com/2010_10_01_archive.html?m=1)
or the PixelJunk game Shooter
[http://pixeljunk.jp/library/Shooter](http://pixeljunk.jp/library/Shooter)

Nice work!

------
AUmrysh
I always wondered how simple fluid physics worked. I actually brute forced my
way through my own ECA implementation back in college, and never made the
connection. Upon loading the page and seeing the fluid example, I had one of
those zen koan enlightenment moments. Thank you for posting this.

------
petepete
This looks really good. The pixelated water simulations gave me flashbacks of
a Acorn game called Cataclysm[0].

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMlZ2MwYvuA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMlZ2MwYvuA)

------
icefox
Very neat, but it doesn't have any idea of water pressure so a common V
pattern that appeared in the caves don't equal out. Anyone know the best way
to simulate that?

~~~
dirkk0
I would like to know that, too.

You would have to add the weight of the material and track the pressure of
each cell along.

Also, you could introduce a 'firmness' factor, so that the rock would break at
some pressure level.

------
jetpm
The rain example is great. Reminds me of minecraft.

------
shash7
Quick, somebody make a game out of it!

------
Allmendinger
Look forward to seeing the next version of this Library!

------
LisaJ
Can you build other examples?

~~~
sanojian
I am the author of this library. I would love to add more examples. What would
you like to see?

~~~
azeirah
Fire

~~~
sanojian
I added a forest fire example. That is maybe not what you meant. I will work
on a campfire in 2D type fire next which is what you probably meant.

